
How Employers Can Help Their Developers: Time for Open Source Projects - LawrenceHecht
https://thenewstack.io/oss-employers-developers/
======
oceanghost
My last employer's official policy was to load engineers at "120% of the max a
person could do."

There was no time for anything else.

